# Canola and Flax



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

What kind of honey (flavor and production) can I expect from Canola and Flax?

I have well over 1,000 acres of canola within 2 or 3 miles of me. As well as several hundred acres of flax.

Thanks


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

From what I've read in the American Bee Journal the canola,is an outstanding honey plant.can't say that I've ever heard of flax.


----------

